# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ .. 2009 - 2010 > إرشيف بطولة أمم أفريقيا للمحليين 2011 >  >  ستة عشر منتخب يتنافسون من أجل الظفر بلقب المحليين

## مرهف

*


الخرطوم (smc)  

سيحل علينا ضيوف أعزاء من مختلف قارتنا السمراء واكتملت كافة الترتيبات لهم من ضيافة وتأمين وغيرها 
من الترتيبات وقد بدأ العد العكسي لانطلاق
 صافرة البداية للتسابق بين (16) منتخب. 
وسنسلط الضوء على المنتخبات المشاركة في بطولة الأمم
 الإفريقية للمحليين بالتتابع. لنتعرف على تاريخ كل منتخب علماً بأن كل المنتخبات لها تاريخ ضارب الجذور
 ومنها فرق حققت إنجازات عظيمة والمساحة التالية 
تتناول الفرق المشاركة، تاريخ البدايات في كرة القدم وما 
يتعلق بتأسيس اتحاداتها وانضمامها للفيفا وأهم الإنجازات.
علماً بأن المنتخبات المشاركة هي (السودان، الجابون، الجزائر، يوغندا) – إستاد الخرطوم، (جنوب إفريقيا، 
زيمبابوي، النيجر، غانا) – إستاد مدني، (ساحل العاج، 
مالي، الكاميرون، غانا تلعب بالمريخ، السنغال، روندا، 
أنقولا، تونس) – بورتسودان.

محاربو الصحراء 
الجزائر الشهرة محاربو الصحراء بذكريات أم درمان أمام
 صقور الجديان لقب الفريق محاربو الصحراء حيث تأسس
 الاتحاد الجزائري في عام 1962م وانضم للاتحاد الدولي
 لكرة القدم (FIFA) 1964م وتقلد رئاسة الاتحاد
 الجزائري محمد روراوة أقصى تصنيف له المركز (26)
 عالمياً والخامس إفريقياً وكان هذا في أول ديسمبر لعام2009م وأسوأ تصنيف له في العام 2008م في المركز
 (103) عالمياً وأول مباراة لمحاربي الصحراء كانت أمام
 تونس في 1957م انتهت بالفوز على تونس 2/1 وحقق
 أكبر فوز في تاريخه على منتخب اليمن 15/1 في
أغسطس 1973م وتعرض لأكبر هزيمة في العام 1976م
 بخسارته أمام ألمانيا الشرقية 5/ صفر.

الفهود السوداء 
منتخب الجابون
تأسس الاتحاد الجابوني لكرة القدم 1962م أنضم إلى
 الفيفا 1966م ورئيس الاتحاد الجابوني بلاشيد
 أنجاندزاس ومدرب الفريق الفرنسي الن جريس وأفضل
 تصنيف له في المركز (30) عالمياً في العام 2009م
ولعب أول مباراة دولية أمام بوركينا فاسو في العام
 1960م وانتهت بهزيمته 5/4 وحقق أكبر فوز على بنين
 7/ صفر في العام 1995م وتكبد أكبر هزيمة له أمام
 المغرب 6/ صفر في العام 2006م وشارك ثلاث مرات
 في كأس إفريقيا في الأعوام 1994م، 1996م، 
2000م وحقق أفضل نتيجة في كأس إفريقيا هي
 الوصول لدور الثمانية في بطولة 1996م.

المنتخب الأوغندي 
منتخب جيد وطموح يمتلك عناصر شابة شارك في بطولة
 سيكافا للأمم في أكثر من ثلاثين مرة على امتداد (37)
 عاماً ظل يشكل حضوراً دائماً في سيكافا حيث كانت
 البدايات في العام 1973م الذي شهد أول مشاركة
 لليوغنديين في البطولة وتوالت المشاركة حتى عام 2010م في بطولة الموسم الماضي وعلى الرغم من كثرة
 المشاركات لم تفز يوغندا بالبطولة.
وفي بولة الأمم الإفريقية نجد المنتخب اليوغندي مشاركاً
 في خمس نسخ في الأعوام التالية 1962م، 1968م،
 1974م، 1976م و 1978م وأفضل إنجاز له وصوله
 للنهائي في عام 1978م بعد ما تأهل من مجموعته التي
 كانت تضم مصر والكنغو وتونس ومن ثم تأهل إلى
 نصف النهائي وقابل نيجيريا وانتصر عليها 2/1 وصعد
 للنهائي وخسر أمام غانا 2/صفر وآخر مشاركة لمنتخب
 يوغندا كانت في بطولة حوض النيل بمصر وأحرز المركز
 الثاني بعد وصوله للمباراة النهائية.
... 



*

----------


## yassirali66

*تسلم ياقلب علي المعلومات الوافيه
                        	*

----------


## خالد سليمان طه

*مشكور يا مرهف
                        	*

----------


## ABU AHMED

*مشكووووووور وبالتوفيق للصقور
*

----------


## hass6666

*اللهم وفق صقور الجديان وانصرهم
                        	*

----------


## عبده عبدالرحمن

*تشكر يامرهف عالمعلومات القيمة
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*جزاك الله خيرا حبيبنا مرهف !!
*

----------

